# Please keep us in your thoughs.....



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My female Tempyst (that lives with my mom) isn't doing well. Saturday my mom noticed that she was breathing pretty hard, we thought it was the heat as it has been pretty hot here, but she continued breathing hard even after turning the A/C down lower to try and help her cool down. My mom called the vet to talk to him about it and he said to bring her in on Monday if she doesn't get better by then. 

Well she didn't get any better since then so I took her in to the vet today after work and my vet examined her. He think she may have a cancerous tumor on her spleen that has metastasized to her lungs causing the breathing issues. 
His partner who does the sonograms wasn’t there tonight so I’m taking her back first thing in the morning for a sonogram and x-ray. 

If it is cancer, I will probably put her to sleep. He said that this kind of cancer doesn’t respond to chemo or radiation, and that her breathing would just get worse. I’m really hoping for some good news tomorrow, but I’m not very optimistic at this point. It seems so strange that she might have a tumor on her spleen as that is what I just lost my other female to 3 months ago (hers torsioned though). 

I can’t believe I may be losing another of my babies! The past 3 months have been rough, and now another blow. 

Please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You and your sweet girl will be in my thoughts and I hope you'll get good news especially since you just lost one. It is certainly the hardest part of loving them isn't it? Please let us know what they say.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness- what a shock. How old is Tempyst? Was she related to your first female with the same issue? Seems strange, though, that your vet made that initial diagnosis without a sonogram... 

Regardless. Of course, you and your girl are in my thoughts--- good thoughts for healing and a positive outcome. Keep strong.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

She just turned 7 and wasn't related to my other female (who was only 8). This is the girl that I had imported from Poland. 

He isn't sure that this is what she has, but that's what he thinks just based on examining her. 

This is the hardest part of having "pets"


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry you girl is not feeling well. I know it's hard, but try to hold onto the possibility of something less serious and treatable. You and she will be in my prayers tonight. Keep us posted.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry. I will keep you and Tempyst in my thoughts and hope for a good diagnosis.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry too. It's one of those cases, prepare for the worst, hope for the best. I hope with all my heart your vet's diagnoses was wrong. Good luck and hang in there. Like you say, this is what every single one of us dreads to hear about our pups. Thinking of you.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodness how scary and sad! i hope its not that and is somthing that can be easily taken care of!
you and your baby are in my prayers!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ditto to what everyone else has said. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it's not what the vet thinks.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 

We let Tempyst join the angels this morning. 

Took her to the vet for a sonogram and it wasn't good. Her liver, spleen, and heart were all enlarged with fluid around them all. They were sure the fluid around the liver and spleen was blood, and also saw several large blood clots. We made the decision to put her to sleep as there wasn't much that could be done for her. They said we could try steroids to try and stop the bleeding, but there wasn't anything they could do to help her breathing and she was obviously suffering.

I’m just kind of numb right now, I can’t believe she is gone and so soon after losing Fahren. But I am glad that my three amigos are finally all back together again, in Heaven (her, Bentley, and Fahren).

I’m having her cremated and her urn will sit next to Bentley’s and Fahren’s.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear god, I am so so sorry. But I know you did the right thing. i know there's not much to say in the way of consolation, but my thoughts are with you and I hope you do find the consolation in knowing you gave her a good life even though she left you way too soon.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

man, you have been through it, haven't you?

i am so sorry.....and i think if it is this kind of cancer, there isn't much you can do...except give her the final gift of love and release....

my prayers are with you and i'm so sorry.....this is not a burden any of us carry lightly.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am so so sorry. Under the circumstances, you made the best decision, to let her go in peace and be at rest. It's the last gift of love that we give our darlings. My heart goes out to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so so sorry for you. I have a good idea of how you feel as I lost 2 dogs within 19 days of each other last June. It is hard enough to lose one of your beloved pets but when you lose 2 close together it is a staggering loss. Just take time to grieve and take care of yourself. There is no easy way to get through it other than 1 day at a time. Just take comfort in knowing that you loved her and she knew that even at the end.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

It never gets any easier, that's for sure, even though we all know that someday it will happen.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Thinking about you tonight,karen


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, no. I was so hoping for another outcome. Such a blow after losing your other girl...

I understand your feeling numb. That's where I would go....if anything happened to Mateo. Just numb. Almost too much to bear...

From me, and my Dogue, my deepest condolences.

All we can know, for sure, is she knew she was loved, right up to the end. And that's what matters most.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. At least you can be comforted by the fact that she is no longer suffering and has been reunited with her dearest friends.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know we have never interacted much but when I was reading this thread it was almost like a physical blow when I got to your post where you let us know you had let her go... 

I have never even met most of these dogs yet it is still so shocking and sad when we lose one.

We all know there is nothing we can say that relieves the pain but we can attempt anyways. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

There isn't much I can say other than I am so so sorry. I don't know which is worse, losing them quickly or in a long drawn out process. Either way I am glad you were able to ease her pain, I can imagine how broken your heart must be.  my condolences... <3


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you & your "people family" on the loss of your beloved T.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Some of these cancers come up so quickly you just don't have time to hardly realize something is wrong. I lost two of my girl chows that way, at age 8 and 9, within a few months of each other. 

Please accept our condolences for your loss. It's so hard when we lose a 'member' of DFC.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've just caught up and am just so sorry to hear what happened. Even though most of us don't know each other in person, we are united in our absolute love for our animals so we're absolutely devastated when one of us lose a pup. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Hugs to you. RIP pretty girl. Run free, run far.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Very Sad. Many thoughts with you guys. Cancer sucks. I'm tired of it.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear. Such a blow, I understand. It will be 3 years ince I laid my Lab/Pittie mix to rest and it hasn't gotten easier to swallow, you just learn to deal with the pain in better ways. From my family to yours we are so so sorry to hear.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss,we are thinking about you,karen


----------

